# Lost on Barbrook Moor



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2012)

This is my last forray with old film unless i'm given another bag full just bought 100' of HP5, these were shot on HP5 which is 19 years out of date and probably knackered but i like the grittiness of theses but i'm not sure anyone else will

1 Prehistoric Cairn (burial ground)







2





3


----------



## Mully (Nov 27, 2012)

I like them ..... nicer than software produced.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2012)

Mully said:


> I like them ..... nicer than software produced.



Cheers, thats because it real B+W


----------



## timor (Nov 27, 2012)

Mully said:


> I like them ..... nicer than software produced.


Pure nature, no simulation.
Nice pics, especially the first one.
Do you want to solve problems with film ? Get a roll of Eastman Double X Negative. Could be as gritty as HP5+ or as smooth as TMX.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2012)

timor said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> > I like them ..... nicer than software produced.
> ...



Cheers mate, i would like a roll of Kodak 5222


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2012)

What a plonker just realised it is called double x


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 27, 2012)

Plonker?


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> Plonker?



Urban Dictionary: plonker


----------



## terri (Nov 27, 2012)

#2 does it for me.     I pray no one steps in and says anything about the horizon line (yawn).   Nice work; what else do you want from decades-old film?  :razz:


----------



## gsgary (Nov 27, 2012)

terri said:


> #2 does it for me.     I pray no one steps in and says anything about the horizon line (yawn).   Nice work; what else do you want from decades-old film?  :razz:



Cheers, but horizon in 2 should not be straight we are up in the hills


----------



## timor (Nov 27, 2012)

gsgary said:


> just realised it is called double x


Yes, PX, DX and TX. One family with sadly PX departed already (RIP).


----------



## gsgary (Nov 28, 2012)

Double x is still easy to get hold of if you want 400 feet rolls


----------



## timor (Nov 28, 2012)

I am just finishing one, two in the freezer and next on the order. I am lucky, I am 4 clicks from Kodak distribution point in Toronto (Hollywood of the North). The film is extremely easy to handle, remember, it is cinematographic, professional stuff. And for the money the best value in the world, top quality material for still bargain price of less the $50 per 100'.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 29, 2012)

timor said:


> I am just finishing one, two in the freezer and next on the order. I am lucky, I am 4 clicks from Kodak distribution point in Toronto (Hollywood of the North). The film is extremely easy to handle, remember, it is cinematographic, professional stuff. And for the money the best value in the world, top quality material for still bargain price of less the $50 per 100'.



A 100' of HP5 arrived this week so that will keep me going for a few months if it was summer it would probably on last a month


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 29, 2012)

gsgary said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> > Plonker?
> ...



Wonderful....just learned new insult.

Thank you.  Btw the first shot is great.  I would print it.

If fact if you print it I'll hang it on my wall...hahahah.


----------



## invisible (Nov 29, 2012)

Number 1 is a big winner. Absolutely love the mood. I would've processed it differently and that would've been so wrong.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 29, 2012)

invisible said:
			
		

> Number 1 is a big winner. Absolutely love the mood. I would've processed it differently and that would've been so wrong.



Thanks but what chemicals would you have processed it with because it has only been sharpened a bit


----------



## gsgary (Nov 29, 2012)

JAC526 said:
			
		

> Wonderful....just learned new insult.
> 
> Thank you.  Btw the first shot is great.  I would print it.
> 
> If fact if you print it I'll hang it on my wall...hahahah.



Cheers if you were local i would give you one free


----------



## invisible (Nov 29, 2012)

gsgary said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a full 25 years since I developed a photo myself. I was really thinking in digital terms, and basically meaning a more contrasty image. What you did is spot on, whatever it was.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 29, 2012)

invisible said:
			
		

> It's been a full 25 years since I developed a photo myself. I was really thinking in digital terms, and basically meaning a more contrasty image. What you did is spot on, whatever it was.



Nothing, basically the film has had it 19 years out of date  not sure how it has been stored, i do very little with film shots in photoshop or lightroom, my son is going in the army soon so his room will be turned into a darkroom so i can wet print thats where any processing will be done


----------



## terri (Nov 29, 2012)

gsgary said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > #2 does it for me.     I pray no one steps in and says anything about the horizon line (yawn).   Nice work; what else do you want from decades-old film?  :razz:
> ...


Exactly my point!      Sometimes people erroneously point at horizon lines in hills - they're not looking.  

Congrats on your pending darkroom.   The one we're discussing has great potential as a print, a little bit of dilute bleach on the foreground could make those grasses sparkle.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 30, 2012)

terri said:
			
		

> Exactly my point!      Sometimes people erroneously point at horizon lines in hills - they're not looking.
> 
> Congrats on your pending darkroom.   The one we're discussing has great potential as a print, a little bit of dilute bleach on the foreground could make those grasses sparkle.



Cheers, got a free Durst enlarger coming so should be up and running in about 6 months


----------



## terri (Nov 30, 2012)

Can't beat that price.


----------



## timor (Nov 30, 2012)

gsgary said:


> my son is going in the army soon so his room will be turned into a darkroom so i can wet print thats where any processing will be done


Ho ho ! You gonna be in need of much more, then 1 100' roll of HP5+ per year.


----------



## flibbit (Dec 1, 2012)

Beautiful. The first picture is especially gorgeous. Really do love it.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2012)

timor said:


> Ho ho ! You gonna be in need of much more, then 1 100' roll of HP5+ per year.



In the Sumer it could be 1 100' roll per month


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2012)

flibbit said:


> Beautiful. The first picture is especially gorgeous. Really do love it.



Thankyou very much


----------



## timor (Dec 1, 2012)

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Ho ho ! You gonna be in need of much more, then 1 100' roll of HP5+ per year.
> ...


More likely, film is contagious.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 1, 2012)

timor said:


> More likely, film is contagious.



Well not shot any digital for weeks when i went to my home town for a week i shot 15 rolls


----------

